# How is Weldbond different from wood glue?



## Jimothy (Oct 29, 2015)

Lately ive had to adhere wood to painted walls for some projects. Ive been using PL 8x (polyurethane based) and Lepage No More Nails (latex based) which have both served me well. Ive come across a new product called "Weldbond Universal Adhesive" and theres something I dont understand. On the bottle it didnt say what it was made of, but since it was written on the bottle that it can adhere all the same materials as PL/No more nails (more or less) i decided to buy it, especially since it was about half as expensive per milliliter as No More Nails (which i found questionable, but decided eh, ill try it. I was curious what it was made of and how it is different than my previously used products. On the website, it states that it is a PVA glue… this is where the confusion stems from. How is this different than regular PVA wood glue? As far as i understand, if i used regular wood glue to adhere wood to a painted wall that would surely fail, ive even tested trying pva on painted surfaces before and it didnt work.

So, what makes Weldbond Universal Adhesive able to bond dissimilar/non porous materials and wood glue unable to, if they are hoth PVA glues?


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

sounds like an interesting product to keep in the tool box.
how did your project go with sticking wood to the painted wall ??
thanks for sharing.

.

.


----------



## ArtMann (Mar 1, 2016)

I don't agree that PVA glue is necessarily any worse for painted surfaces than polyurethane. To my way of thinking, the real risk is not that the glue will separate from the paint but that the paint will separate from the wood. In neither case will the adhesive penetrate the paint and adhere to the wood directly. With either material, you are using the paint as a layer of adhesive.


----------

